# CV halfshaft replacement?



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a 90 Stanza XE with automatic and need to replace the CV halfshafts. To look up the correct replacement the auto store wants to know whether it has limited slip differential or not. How do I determine whether it has limited slip differential or not?


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

If Im correct, the only Stanza's that an LSD was optional were the GXE's.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

I second that. Part of the GXE package is the LSD. It was not available in the XE.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help! For anyone that needs to know the identification plate on the firewall under the hood will tell you whether it has limited slip differential or not. What you do is look at the numbers and letters where it says transaxle. If the sequence ends with a "V" then it has limited slip. If the sequence ends with an "A" then it does not have a limited slip differential.


----------

